# Logisystems contact information.



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

My Logisystems controller has blown... after about a mile of use. The Pre-charge resistor is toast also.
I'm not going to whine as I suspected this may come up due to the date of manufacture.It took over a year to actually install the controller so there may be warranty issues.
I do need any contact information anyone may have in dealing with Logisystems as to repairs or replacement. I would like to stick with Logisystems as it was nice while it lasted.
The controller is a Logisystems 120V-144V 550A .

Thanks much


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 2 numbers for them

432 381 6000

877 381 6333


----------

